# VSCode (Code - OSS)



## diortemew (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm running v1.54.3, but also found v1.56.2 in ports. But they both deprecate in three days. I understand it's from the python2.7; should I be worried? I couldn't get Atom to work, so kind of concerned. Is VSCode not getting updated for FreeBSD 13? Or am I missing something?
_diortem


----------



## Tieks (Jun 20, 2021)

Vscode 1.56.2 is indeed the current version in ports. It depends on devel/electron12, that is the port still depending on python2.7. Python2.7 is still in ports too, so you should be able to build and install.
Looks like people are still working on electron12, so at some point in time they will probably switch to py3. Py27 will be with us for quite some time for backward compatibility reasons, so I think it is safe to install it.


----------



## diortemew (Jun 20, 2021)

How long do you think it'll be until I can update? I may not need to at all for the foreseeable future (it's looking like I don't have to for this port), is there a means to watch for a Python 3 version heading to FreeBSD? I've had FreeBSD for less than a year, I'm still getting my feet wet.
_diortemew


----------



## a6h (Jun 21, 2021)

Go to https://www.freshports.org/editors/vscode and add it to your Watch List: Click on a pair of glasses icon.
You can also use https://portsfallout.com/fallout?port=editors/vscode$ to get information about status of pkg building (problems)


----------

